# DIY & TIPS to navigate libraries without the mouse



## creativeforge (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been looking for ways to cut on the hand-mouse solicitation to browse my Kontakt libraries, and soft synths like Omnisphere and others. Auto-mapping is still finicky it seems, but someone mentioned considering the use of a Kengsington trackball mouse.

I also started looking at MIDI controllers, keyboard-less controllers, DIY projects, but so far haven't found something that made sense to me to control the libraries (scrolling, loading, nexting, etc).

There are solutions like Museresearch Receptor (expensive), and Touch Innovations Kontrol Master (promising but bulky, and maybe duplicating operations).

On the DIY side, but not sure it would address the scrolling in Kontakt:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Arduino-MIDI-Controller/?ALLSTEPS

Did you find ways to simplify this process? Care to share?

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## wst3 (Mar 14, 2017)

Promise you won't laugh... I'll wait...

OK, I'm right there with you, and eventually I will find the time to build my own controller that does what I need it to do, but that's not happening tomorrow, so for now I use a hodge-podge of controllers, a constantly changing hodge-podge as I wander down this rabbit warren trying to find my solution.

At this particular moment I have:
- an NI Kore2, I use the buttons and knobs to send MIDI CCs to change articulations and tweak controls. I'm trying to find a single configuration (maybe 2?) that handles everything. I'm not there yet. An "automap" solution would be a big help, and I really wish it had dynamic scribble strips, but...

- a Lexicon MRC, which provides four more faders. It's a dog to configure, and it is probably going to be set aside to just control my Lexicon hardware.

- a Peavy StudioMix, which I use for channel faders only. It works pretty well, and I've managed to integrate it into both Sonar and Studio One so that it follows (mostly) the on-screen console. I wish it had more knobs<G>! I wish a lot!

On the bench, for the moment:
- a Yamaha MCS-2 - a fair number of knobs, buttons, and faders, no scribble strip, and way too much work to configure. But it also offers inputs for additional foot controls (pedals and switches) and a breath control input.

- a pair of JLCooper MIDIFaders (the really old ones) - again no scribble strips, and a pain to configure. Not sure what I'm going to do with these.

My goal is to build a box, around an Arduino, Raspberry Pi, or even Xmos controller, with dynamic scribble scripts, and the ability to use the automatic mapping features of whatever DAW I'm using, and LOTS of controls. At least 16 motorized faders for mixing, at least 16 rotary encoders for tweaking settings, and at least 16 buttons for whatever. There is code out there that can be easily extended to do all this, and there are even etched boards... I'm just too lazy to do it right now. (I still haven't finished my 5E3 amplifier!!)


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh I'm not laughing... Where do we send EMT ?? 

SERIOUSLY, though, do you know of anything approaching your vision, even prototypes? If I had money I'd invest in such research and development. There was a time when you could buy computer kits and assemble them at home.

I remember a post recently of a 8 faders type, I'll try to find it. The member sells them for about $250.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 14, 2017)

Seen this?

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-universal-midi-controller.58734/


----------



## wst3 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've seen that, been tempted even... but not sure it would be a big step up from the JLCooper boxes sitting on the floor right now<G>!

How adventurous are you feeling? There are kits out there that would let you build your dream controller, and they aren't terribly expensive. Only a few of them offer the dynamic scribble strips - which may be a reasonable compromise since few DAWs offer the ability to use them - one would have to build a middle layer for that (think AutoMap or ACT or...)

Most of the reference code is already written for you for the hardware, so really it comes down to assembling the hardware and tweaking the code, which may be minimal. It's that middle layer that will be a challenge.

I can't find my bookmarks for these at the moment, but I have a list of sites where you can buy such a kit - I'll send it along.

I really like the fader box in the post above, but it doesn't solve all my problems. I've thought about building my dream box and trying to make it a product, but the fact that it doesn't exist in the marketplace already means (a) there is insufficient demand to make it profitable or (b) it is so specialized that one size will not fit all.

And I did hear you laughing!


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 14, 2017)

I would definitely be interested in discovering DIY kits, thanks! 

Just to be clear, my focus has little to do with the global DAW use, but specifically handling the navigation, within Kontakt, using 3rd party libraries, and soft synths. 

Nahn, nothing to laugh about, I'm feeling out of my depth, here!  But I'm boldly willing to go where my brain will be on the time lapse with grasping which concepts I need to leave aside. A challenge for my ADHD chaperoned gray cells...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 14, 2017)

The problem with controlling kontakt and the knobs within is each instrument is set up with it's scripting, so the assignment of everything is up to the scriptor, and although each instrument knob can be customized by the user, if your like me with far too many instruments in your templete, it would take far too long to customize them all.

This is why NI created NKS and Komplete keyboards, so we would have non-mouse access to the kontakt functions without having to set it all up (each instrument developer, when conforming to NKS standard, does this for you). So I picked up an S61 and loaded Komplete Kontrol software to give it a shot. The plus side is you can control much of Kontakt from the keyboard, especially if you are in the right DAW (Logic, Cubase, or Live allow you to do more than Pro Tools for instance). AND the knobs, as far as I can tell, allow you to record moves live, but won't display playback info like an automated fader, so it is difficult to "punch in" on a take like you would on a moving fader.

Here is a page that explains KK's compatibility with different DAW's:
https://support.native-instruments....Notes-about-KOMPLETE-KONTROL-Host-Integration
If you're working in one that functions well, it may be worth consideration. I found my S61 used in good shape for about $400.

Being able to control settings, knobs, instrument selection from the keyboard is nice. After several months of use I often go to my trackball first (I left the mouse a long time ago) but the keyboard controls are right there (for all the NKS instruments, which also includes some third party non-kontakt synths like AAS) and the light guide seems to work with all kontakt instruments, even those that are not NKS (I'm in Kontakt 5.5.2). Komplete Kontrol software is a little overly simplified and not intuitive when you first use it- took a while to realize I needed to be in "edit" view to see Kontakt as it's normally displayed.

Choosing instruments though the Kontrol browser could be better- it lets you pick a category but no sub-categories. It can help you find something you didn't know you had, but you still have to load it to hear it (or even find out what library it comes from). I'm hoping a future update will improve all this, and add Kontrol functionality within Kontakt (perhaps 6.0 when it's released? But I'll wait for 6.2 ). Coming up with a system that will control thinks inside and outside Kontakt would be a difficult (and highly time consuming) task out side of this kind of universal system.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2017)

But something else I'm thinking: Using TWO monitors, one of which would be a tablet (touchscreen). I'd set the tablet with the Kontakt window which I could control via touch, so when I'm just searching for sounds and going through a few hundreds patches (let's say 200), I don't have to engage the mouse 600 times or more...

Someone also suggested to look into these:








http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ter-holy-grail-of-mapping.60546/#post-4065209


----------



## muk (Apr 9, 2017)

Could something like this help with the scrolling?

http://www.vmeter.net/

Another option would be the leap motion controller. I don't know if that is refined enough or merely a gimmick though.


----------



## Phryq (Apr 9, 2017)

I have an Action list for Reaper,

http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=177142

Press Ctrl-F from notation view (or any view) to bring up that track's instrument. Ctrl-M floats the mixer. You can also assign hotkeys to loading templates. I don't even own a mouse.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 9, 2017)

wst3 said:


> I've seen that, been tempted even... but not sure it would be a big step up from the *JLCooper boxes sitting on the floor right now*<G>!



WHAT!?!?
Unless you're riding CC curves with your toes, I really don't think they should be on the floor.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Creative forge,

This won't solve your plug-in knob problem, but I've been testing a 3d mouse, rather a joystick. I'm on MAC so I can't speak for windows but this thing puts scrolling, zooming and step back and forth a bar, into one joystick. Controlled with your left hand. I'm making a video soon. It's survived an intense very important project, great battery life wireless. Space navigator . I'm always very interested in daw navigation. 

I have a leap motion really cool for cc1, but not reliable at all for scrolling


----------

